# pull outs



## Paulk (Dec 15, 2007)

I was trapping northern minnesota and i was using 1 1/2s but I had somthing pull out of them 3 times. How can I prevent this?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Extra swivels, swivel off of the base plate, replace springs if weak, laminate jaws, longer chain if the chains are very short and add a shock spring, check for pan tension because if it's to light you will have a lot of toe catches.


----------



## Paulk (Dec 15, 2007)

would off set jaws help?


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

Are they dukes?


----------



## Paulk (Dec 15, 2007)

victor


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

The jaws are not the problem. Though laminated jaws will help with a toe catch. If your traps are older than most likely your springs are weak and need to be replaced. How long are your trap chains? I forgot to mention one very important factor and that is to make sure that your trap is bedded solid. Before you sift your dirt over your trap push down on each lever and the loose jaw. You trap should not move at all.


----------



## Paulk (Dec 15, 2007)

my chains are like a foot or so long. And Im pretty sure I had my traps bedded solidly.


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I would have to say that your trap springs are weak and/or your pan tension is to light.


----------



## Paulk (Dec 15, 2007)

well the traps are farily new so they should have good springs i think.


----------

